
How to Download Windows 10 for Free, Even in 2018 – ExtremeTech - mafazOfficial
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/260524-download-windows-10-free
======
eboyjr
Clicking the link to Microsoft's site results in a 404 error. They may have
taken it down already... Plus this article is from January.

